# 1st Duracoat Job



## deerassassin22 (May 6, 2013)

What do you guys think tried it out on my AR first time ever doing something like this.

Anyone know somebody that can sandblast a lower and butt stock around Columbus ga with 150grit Aluminum Oxide?


----------



## triple play (May 7, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 7, 2013)

That looks great ! Like the second pattern best


----------



## guesswho (May 7, 2013)

Looks good. How long did you wait. Between coats.


----------



## deerassassin22 (May 7, 2013)

24hrs but you only really need 4 hrs


----------



## vray1 (May 7, 2013)

Great job I really mean that I do cera coating jobs but have not tried the camo yet


----------



## deerassassin22 (May 7, 2013)

Thanks hey question for plastics u sand them by hand or blast them?


----------



## guesswho (May 7, 2013)

On my plastics i generally don't do anything but degrease.  If I do, I'll sand with a fine grit paper, around 400 to 600 grit.  

With Duracoat that is.


----------



## vray1 (May 8, 2013)

Ya same here but if need be I will blast them with a fine grit I blasted my Glock frame then shot it and that was over a year ago still looks great I really like Dura Coat


----------

